# LONDON - By EMarg



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Palace of Westminster (Parliament)*



Probably the main iconic image of England, the Palace of Westminster (Parliament) is one of the most beautiful examples of neo-gothic architecture in the world. It's a very interesting building to look at. Many different designed towers rise from the large massive rectangle body. Of course that the famous one is the Big Ben, who paradoxically exceeds the palace itself. However, the Victoria Tower is equally important, as it was the tallest tower in the world on its time who didn't belong to a religious institution. The main room of the Palace is the Westminster Hall, who could be saved during the german bombings in the WWII but other ones are also very richly designed, such as the Chamber of the House of Lords, the Member's Lobby or the Queen's Robing Room.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

This is a great shot!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks! During the snow storms of the last winter, there really were some great sky colours and lights to get this kind of shots.


----------



## SydneyCarton (Jul 11, 2017)

Very, very nice!!!!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

An amazing collection of your pics - good update.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Buckingham Palace - The Mall - Victoria Memorial*



Along with the Parliament, the Buckingham Palace is the main center of the power within the UK and it has a symbolic value that can be compared to the White House. It contains the offices and the residence of the monarchy and the only way to access it (as a tourist) is in the summer season. Like many of the world capitals, this palace is connected to an important place nearby of the culture and the country. In this case, it unites Buckingham with Trafalgar Square through a red large avenue, "The Mall", who ends on the gorgeous Victoria Memorial, an epic monument made in marble.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Borough Market*



Like many sites in London, the Borough Market is part of a larger history of the place where it currently lies. The first market was already in this part of London almost one thousand years ago. Nowadays, the Borough Market is within the main tourist circuit of the city and it mostly has gourmet shops under the rail bridge and many pubs on its limits.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*London Underground (The Tube)*



For a long time, London was the biggest industrial core in the world. In that golden era, during the 1850s, and along with the dozens of rail lines who lead to the factories and wharfs of the River Thames, a new revolutionary idea was materialized: to take the passenger trains underground. The first metro line of the world was then built,
connecting in this case Paddington with Farringdon St. by steam locomotives. The huge success that it had, along with the ambition of London of those times gave as a result the biggest metro network in the world. Nowadays, it's only overcome by Shanghai and Beijing.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London :cheers:


----------



## Endrigo (Nov 18, 2017)

I love London, Great Pictures!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Harrods London*



Though it belongs to the Royal Family of Qatar, the luxury deparment stores of Harrods was originally part of the business conglomerate of Charles Henry Harrod, a tycoon who owned retail business, real estate, a bank, and even his own airline (Harrods Aviation). These stores are located in Knightsbridge, one of the most exclusive neighborhoods of London, and most of the shops belong to luxury brands. It's easy to see, then, walking by on its hallways the families of the kings and princes of middle eastern countries, mixed with the high class of many countries of the world. At the beginning of the 20th Century, Harrods planned and opened the only international store outside of the UK, in Buenos Aires, where the british-influenced building is still preserved nowadays.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Blackfriars Railway Station*



Blacfriars is one of the many railway stations lying on the River Thames, in this case at the North Bank. The beginning of Blacfriars dates back to the days when the underground station was built, in 1870. It grew up until the modern station we can see nowadays, with a demolition in the middle during the second half of the 20th Century. Blackfriars is specially interesting because it connects both shores of London, with the structure acting as a station and as a bridge.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London, once again  :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Sports Cars in London (Chelsea)*



After visiting Harrods, during my first day in London, I went for a walk in the neighborhood of Chelsea. In the afternoon, the streets flood with sports cars. The wealthy residents massively go out for a ride and, as a result, you may see traffic jams filled with very expensive cars. They use to go on Sloane St., from Pont St. to Sloan Square. Some of them got so excited when I took off my camera that they started to make really cool sounds with their cars. In this particular case, I recommend you to watch the video, as the sound is quite unique.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Piccadilly Circus & Trafalgar Square*



Both Piccadilly Circus and Trafalgar Square are the two social cores of London. Picadilly Circus is junction where many streets and avenues cros each other, famous for the big screens and the huge cultural offer. It currently is one of the doors to the theaters area. Trafalgar Square, on the other side, is part of much larger history who originally kept the King's Mews. The square we see today was built in the same place in order to commemorate the victory of England over the Napoleonic fleet, crowned by Nelson's Column.






*Piccadilly Circus*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Piccadilly Circus*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*London Eye*



An inspiring example for many ferry wheels in the world, the London Eye became the new icon of the city. Strategically placed in the South Bank just in front of the Palace of Westminster, this wheel has hermetic capsules for 25 people each. The total number of capsules is 32, all of them representing one of the whole spectre of London Boroughs.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Change of Guards (Horse Guards Palace) *



Following next, the Change at the Horse Guards Palace, which is a bit different to the classic Change of Guards of Buckingham. In this case, the huge orchestra enters to the open field and let the spectators watch from a very short distance. The music they play is a combination of pop and classical genres.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Westminster Abbey*



Appart from the Parliament, Westminster is specially recognized by its Abbey, where all of the the english kings were burried. Since it was first built almost 900 years ago, the former abbey was turnet into a Cathedral and later on into a temple directly administered by the Crown. The whole spectre of english and british kings were crowned in the Abbey.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Holborn Bars & Staple Inn *



Following next, a particular selection of two venues in the Holborn Street, at the limits of the City of London. The first one is the Holborn Bars, formerly known as the Prudential Assurance Building, used nowadays as a multipurpose complex with WeWork rental offices. And second, the Staple Inn, famous for its Tudor style, quite strange in this part of London, and for surviving many fires and bombins throughout its more than 500 years of existence.





*Holborn Bars*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Staple Inn*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* St. Pancras International (Railway Station) *



Built almost 150 years ago, St. Pancras is widely famous for being one of the two terminal stations of the Eurostar who crosses the English Channel, with direct connections to Paris and many cities of Belgium and the Netherlands. In what it happens to be an exception to the logic of the european railway stations, St. Pancras has a complete separate sector for the international terminal within, with strict security measures and controls, similar in that sense to an airport. Thorughout its history, this station went through three different stages: the first one was during its first 100 years, when it was planned for the transportation of goods but also ended as a passenger hub. It was damaged by the german bombings during the Second World War. The second stage was in the decades who followed the 1960s, when it was planned to be demolished. And the third, the recent history when it became an international rail icon.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb professional looking images.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you! :colgate:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

We can now go to the next page due to the amount of material on this one ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

-->>>


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Kensington, Chelsea & Knightsbridge*



While the City of London is traditionally the financial heart of the city (nowadays in competition with other new district built during the last 50 years), the area of Kensington, Knightsbridge and Chelsea is where the richest families of England are concentrated, being also some of the most expensive neighborhoods in the world, with commercial arteries dedicated exclusively to luxury brands, with Harrods being its most striking exponent. It also has within its limits several important points of London, such as the Kensington Palace, the Royal Brompton Hospital, the National Army Museum and the Ranelagh Gardens.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*British Museum*



Like in the case of the Louvre, the British Museum became one of the greatest lighthouses of the study of the History of the Humanity during the last 200 years, in a cycle that began in what was the massification of the museums of the 19th century, complemented with the rise of archeology and the physical presence of the United Kingdom in the cultural centres of many of the world cultures. Nowadays, the institution contains more than 8 million historical pieces, divided among several of its public palaces. The gigantic building known as the British Museum is nevertheless the most relevant, known for its new circular glass structure in the former Reading Room.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots of beautiful city.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Leadenhall Market*



Hidden within the agglomeration of new towers of the City of London, the Leadenhall Market is one of the oldest markets in the city, with almost 800 years since its original version. Unlike other markets, it's actually a normal street extension, in what it is some sort of classic crossing roofed with commercial premises. Although it is quite small in size, several films and series were filmed in it, including Harry Potter and Doctor Parnassus.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*London at Night*



Following next, a wide look at London during the night:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Buses of London*



There's probably two great icons when it comes to London: the Big Ben and its double-decker red buses. London is known for having the first underground network in the world, but that quality can also be extended to other transportation systems. Already in the 19th Century, the city had horse-drawn omnibuses, which evolved to steam buses at the beginning of the 20th Century and then to those that are widely known, which were used for several decades until the modern adapted models from the last years.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Snowing in London*



Following next, a look at London under the snow storm who lasted almost 3 weeks in the last winter, during the so called Beast from the East, a cold wave who came directly from Siberia:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Canary Wharf*



In the east side of the city, at the Isle of Dogs, a huge masterplan was developed between the late 1980s and until today. Canary Wharf became the new financial district and, at the same time, a direct competitor to London City, the traditional financial neighborhood. The area grew exponentially in the 1990s, with the famous postcard of the triad (8 Canada Square, One Canada Square and 25 Canada Square). However, the biggest growth is taking place in the present, with a substantial number of the new repertoir of tallest skyscrapers of London and the UK.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Royal Albert Hall*



One of the many palaces in the Kensington district, the Royal Albert Hall is the central point of the international performing arts and music within the United Kingdom. Its architectural design is equally amazing, conformed by its large circular body and its mixture of Greco-Roman neoclassical with English Edwardian. Taking advantage of its geometric shape with its axis located in its center, events are traditionally executed in front of a system of several levels of seats that border it completely.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* The Gherkin - Lloyd's Building - Walkie Talkie *



Following next, a selection of three emblematic buildings of London, each of them considered as the most disruptive of its time. The first one is the Lloyd's Building, an interesting example of an architectural style known as Bowellism, whose conception is that of saving space on the interior by putting the stairs, service cores and other materials in the exterior, which makes the facade less importance in the overall design. The second one is the famous Gherkin, a large glazed bullet that completely broke the former logic of the City of London, in addition to being considered one of the emblematic buildings of the new world modern architecture between the 1990s and the 21th Century. And the last one, the 20 Fenchurch St., better known as Walkie Talkie for its suggestive shape, who has the Sky Garden within its last floors with spectacular views of London.



*The Gherkin*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Lloyd's Building*























































*Walkie Talkie (20 Fenchurch St.)*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you guys :colgate:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Heathrow International Airport *



Heathrow is the second busiest airport in the world. Today it is at the head of the 6 airports in London, whose destinations are mostly international, and with a total number of approximately 80 million passengers per year. The gigantic Heathrow complex comprises 4 terminals, connected directly thoughout the London Underground to the City and the metropolitan area.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*London City Airport *



Of the 5 airports of the city, the London City Airport is the smallest one in size, although it reaches approximately four to five million passengers per year. It is known for its proximity to Canary Wharf and its destinations are mostly international, with the presence of companies such as Lufthansa, TAP, Swiss Air, KLM and British Airways.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Partiendo de Londres (desde el Bus)*




A continuación, la ciudad de Londres desde el bus, saliendo de la terminal de London Victoria, uno de los grandes nodos de transporte cercanos al Palacio de Westminster:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Landing at Gatwick *



And this is the last one in the thread, at least for the next couple of months: the Landing at the Gatwick Airport with Norwegian


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Great news also: the next week, I'll start with Wales, Scotland and other cities of England (on another thread). See you there :colgate:


----------

